# P&O 1 way online booking warning



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not long back from a few months away and booked our single crossing back to UK online on the P&O website a week before our return.

Transaction went through no problems. We paid by debit card as there is a transaction fee if you use a credit card. Everything went through ok and I got my Ref No but didn't notice (until we got to the docks) that they had only taken 10% of the £60 total amount online (£6).

Arrived at the check in and it was explained that this is normal procedure when you book a single crossing online from abroad close to the date but the attendant couldn't explain why they didn't just take the full amount at the time of booking, just stating it was company policy.

No big deal but when asked for the balance we were told it could only be charged in €uros. The outstanding balance was £54 which they calculated at €67.93, so we paid with our debit card.

Checked the account when we got home...

£6 debited no problem
€67.93 debited at an exchange rate of 1.191 = £57
£1 euro exchange fee for the €67.93 transaction

Total cost for a £60 crossing = £64, not £60 stated online.

I realise that if I had paid the balance by credit card I would have avoided the £1 transaction fee and it would have cost £63 or possibly a little less if the Clarity card exchange rate was better but I still feel that you should be warned that if you have originally paid your deposit by debit card, finishing off the transaction with the same card could attract additional charges outside of their control.

Its not a great deal of money in the grand scheme of things but just be aware if you're booking a single crossing with P&O abroad online.

I fired an email to P&O asking why they don't just take the full amount at time of booking and more importantly, why there isn't an option to pay the balance in sterling at Calais check in.

Got an email by return stating that due to a high level of enquiries it would be up to 28 days before they could respond, nice. :evil: 

Phoned them today (10p per minute) to complain. Most of it fell on deaf ears but they admitted that allowing us to pay in sterling mean't them having to bear the exchange fee instead of the customer. They graciously refunded £3 to my account as a goodwill gesture, hopefully it won't be paid in Euros. :lol:


Pete


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The reason I was given is as follows;

There were a large number of 1 way bookings made with credit / debit cards that later "bounced" ( stolen / cloned ) and the ferry company was left out of pocket.
Without pointing any fingers the "eastern Europeans" were flavour of the month at the time..

So they occassionally introduce the deposit and pay balance system at certain times.. As told to me by the booking in person when I asked..


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Interestingly we have just had a longweekend in France. Would normally use Tesco's vouchers on Eurotunnel -but this time, not enough notice, so went P & O.

Tried to book a 5 day return, but no 'motohome' category in the drop down box. Full normal return in excess of £100. 5 day ret with large car about £48. Big difference. So booked large/high car on 5 dx. Entered correct dimension of Motorhome. At check in staff didn't believe there wasn't a motorhome drop down box. We debated - why would I give correct dimensions if I was trying to do them over?? and eventually paid a £12 supplement. This was not an avialable option on the website. FYI we only paid a 10% deposit too


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

So you had to pay in Euros but why did you let them convert it to pounds?
We use a Nationwide Credit Card or Norwich & Peterborough Debit card for all foreign transactions because there is foreign use fee or currency conversion fee and would just tell them to charge in Euro and let the bank do the conversion at the going rate.

I never let any merchant use their (favourable to them, not you) conversion rate, ever.

If they have to charge in Euro then let them do that - charge in Euro.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*same*

It is the same if you book here from the UK Side, we do it often last minute.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Stanner said:


> So you had to pay in Euros but why did you let them convert it to pounds?
> We use a Nationwide Credit Card or Norwich & Peterborough Debit card for all foreign transactions because there is foreign use fee or currency conversion fee and would just tell them to charge in Euro and let the bank do the conversion at the going rate.
> 
> I never let any merchant use their (favourable to them, not you) conversion rate, ever.
> ...


Don't understand that.

If you mean P&O then they didn't convert to pounds, they charged us in euros.

If you mean my bank, they automatically convert any euro transaction to sterling as its a sterling account, don't see any way of stopping that.

My beef is I started the transaction in £ sterling so you should have the option to finish the transaction in the same currency otherwise you are at the mercy of unfavourable conversion rates.

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> Don't understand that.
> 
> If you mean P&O then they didn't convert to pounds, they charged us in euros.
> 
> ...


You said



> which they calculated at €67.93, so we paid with our debit card.


In that instance "they" read as P&O. But I now see that they were converting from ££s to €€s not the other way round.

Perhaps the answer is to always start the booking in €€s if travelling from France to UK so that you don't get a double currency conversion (£ - € - £) which is where you appear to have been stung.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Perhaps the answer is to always start the booking in €€s if travelling from France to UK so that you don't get a double currency conversion (£ - € - £) which is where you appear to have been stung.


I don't think theres an option to pay in €uros online but stand to be corrected.

Now I know the procedure, next time I'll probably pay the €uro balance at check in with my Caxton card.

Does anyone know if DFDS have the same procedure for online single booking?

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> I don't think theres an option to pay in €uros online but stand to be corrected.


It's down the bottom with the languages :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Here you are...... 16.05 crossing one way Calais - Dover on Monday 60€


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahh, never noticed that before.

My maths ain't too hot but P&O seems to be converting around 1.20, only slightly less than 1.22 Caxton rate today so not too bad.

Pete


----------

